# Missing herd of goats (Sharing)



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

This happened not too terribly far from me. I feel awful she is going through this!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a shame. I bet they were stolen. I hope they are found.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I also think they were stolen. That really sucks. There are too many ignorant city people running around these days. That is a very nice herd she has got there, and she worked very hard for them , and a few ignorant people go and do this crap it ruins all she has worked for! Even if they weren’t stolen this still happens anyway. I’m not going to say I hate them, because that is wrong, but i don’t like em!! If i were her I’d sit out there the next few nights with a video camera and maybe even a gun!! Keep those stupid people off my land!!


----------



## Karen Kuntz (Apr 25, 2018)

How horrible, praying they are found.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh how horrible...what beautiful animals!! It would destroy me to loose my whole herd. Sure hope they are found. Thats a lot of goats to go missing at once.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

It is truly awful. Just thinking about going out one day, and what was there hours before...all of them, just gone. Is very scary. All her hard work. She clearly loved all her goaties! She is at 2.2k+ shares now. The more it is shared the better! Hopefully someone finds or knows someone who just happened to randomly acquire 34 goats out of the blue. 

I too think they are stolen. Especially since her bucks were left behind. If there was a breakout, the bucks would almost be sure to have gone with them.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

"THEY JUST SHOWED UP AT THE BOTTOM OF THEIR DRIVEWAY! Laurie is convinced someone took them and then realized the news had spread so far so fast there would be no way they could make an easy sale - her dad discovered them at the end of their driveway which is a 3 mile driveway. 26 of the 35. Some kids are still missing but her does appear to all have been returned!" 

This was posted 25 minutes ago. So happy for her! Really hope the rest show up, or get returned.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

YAAAAAAAAAY! That is awesome! Those city folks got some sense into em! That is so great. It does suck that some of the kids are missing. i will suggest that she sets up a game camera or something at her driveway gate and if someone drives in there it will snap a pic of the license plate!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm so happy!!!!!!
I would be completely devastated if all my goats went missing.
And I only have 4!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. Glad most were returned. Sad for the ones that weren't.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, I'm so glad some were returned I'm sorry some of her kids are still missing. Call the local news station and see if they'll run a report on the loss and maybe someone who got a kid recently will be able to identify who they got them from and maybe the goat nappers will get caught.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Or perhaps they just went on a walkabout and no "City folk" were involved at all


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> "THEY JUST SHOWED UP AT THE BOTTOM OF THEIR DRIVEWAY! Laurie is convinced someone took them and then realized the news had spread so far so fast there would be no way they could make an easy sale - her dad discovered them at the end of their driveway which is a 3 mile driveway. 26 of the 35. Some kids are still missing but her does appear to all have been returned!"
> 
> This was posted 25 minutes ago. So happy for her! Really hope the rest show up, or get returned.


That is wonderful news! I saw it right before you posted about them bein missin that they were missin amd had come on here to do the same thing as you.

But. Those goats did not just wander back to the driveway! Esp since only the tattooed goats were what was returned. Some people are nasty and i SO hope they find the people responsible! I hope they DO think she has no record of the missing kids and tries to sell them! Cause we all know that the kids have more pics taken of them usually than any of the others a lot of times. She has some gorgeous animals.

And. How do people live with themselves doin things like that?!?! I would not be able to look at anything that i stole much less feed, care for and grow to love them were they not truly mine from hard earned money or a fair barter.

I always have a hard time when we sell somethin here and strangers come onto the property. I am afraid they will see the things that we have and come like a thief in the night for the things they liked that they saw. . We have a lot of farm equipment that would be hard to steal.... but there is a BIG shop filled to the brim with tools. We do always make sure the shop is closed before strangers come for anything though. So at least people cannot actually see what all is in there.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I didn't realize that all of the tattooed goats came home.
So, yes definitely need that person to be caught! Must be a professional to be able to round up a whole herd.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

A professional with a well trained herding dog(s), or at least 2 other people assisting in driving these goats, and a stock trailer parked up the road. There had to be some type of vehicle involved to haul that many goats away from the property. Possibly someone saw what ever means of livestock transport used parked close by.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It's a hassle, but I tattoo when I disbud eared goats. (Should be done at under a week old, but, I'm slipping!) 
I hope she gets the kids back, too. Keep advertising and hopefully it all works out.

Maybe some security or game cameras around the property.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome news.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I was thinking of wheel tracks, but I guess it is too late. Publishing photos of the 9 remaining kids might be an idea, although I suspect those missing were already sold when the 26 came back.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Sadly those kids are probably butchered already or on their way to be.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Chris488 said:


> Sadly those kids are probably butchered already or on their way to be.


Yes, and nobody will know how ...


----------

